# [?] Gesellschaft für Sonnenbarsche im Aquarium - Tipps!!



## exos80 (22. Feb. 2015)

Bin auf der Suchen nach Gesellschaft für die ca. 12cm langen __ Sonnenbarsche in meinen Kaltwasseraquarium (150x60x60cm)

Gibts Empfehlungen?

Und Bezugsquellen 

Gibt es nicht auch eine wirklich kleinbleibenen Katzenwelsart? Steinwels (Noturus gyrinus?)

Oder ein paar Grundeln?
Kesslergrundeln (Neogobius kessleri)
Schwarzmaulgrundel (Neogobius melanostomus)?


Oder Drachenfische (Zacco platypus)?

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Sonnenbarsche nicht vom Bodenfressen und beim Fressen der Sticks immer sehr viele Brösel entstehen, die von den Sonnenbarschen nicht weiter beachtet werden und dann zu Boden fallen.

Hier sind mir gerade Bachschmerlen in den Sinn gekommen.
Was meint Ihr?

Die Bachschmerlen sollten dann eigentlich ganz gut als "Bodenreinigungstruppe" funktionieren.

Oder irgendwelche anderen Fische??


Bin auf Eure Tipps gespannt.....


----------



## exos80 (22. Feb. 2015)

Oder auch Kaulbarsche?!
Es gibt ja sogar eine neu entdeckte/ beschriebene Art (??) der "Ammersee-__ Kaulbarsch"..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2015)

Hi,

das die __ Sonnenbarsche die zerbröselnden Sticks net weiter beachten ist normal. Sie sind schließlich Räuber und geben sich wie alle anderen ab ner bestimmten Größe net mehr mit "Futtertieren" ab die bei hohen Engergieaufwand (mühsam aufsammeln) wenig bringen.
Meine Lepomis  fressen rote Mülas, Gammarus, __ Würmer, Maden ect. auch wenn sie am Boden gelandet sind

so neu ist der Ammersee-__ Kaulbarsch net, er wurde schon vor fast 10 Jahren als endemische Art erkannt. Sind ja heute auch noch andere Kaulbarsche als eigenständige Arten erkannt worden, die vorher Gymnocephalus cernuus zugeordnet waren worden wie z.B der __ Donau-Kaulbarsch

carnivor veranlagte Fische bringen als "Futterreste-Putzkolonne" net viel, omnivore die den ganzen Boden "abrüsseln" sind da besser geeignet (z.B kleine fingerlange Schleien, __ Brassen, Koi, Goldfische, Bitterlinge ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## exos80 (22. Feb. 2015)

Gaaaz seltene Ausnahme das meine Jungs mal z.B. ein Stick vom Bodenfessen. 
Naja die Brösel belasten aber das Wasser, deswegen bräuchte ich ein paar "Kaltwasser-Panzerwelse" die den Boden sauber halten.

Mindestens so gut wären auch "Kaltwasser-Scheibenputzer" um den Algen Herr zu werden...

Tipps?

Das Becken steht im nicht geheizten Keller - ich schätze 10-15 Grad. Das Wasser ist zumindest bei Wechseln ar***-kalt...


----------



## Joschiiie96 (22. Feb. 2015)

Außer __ Sonnenbarsche solltest du in dem Becken nichts halten. Außerdem solltest du auch keine Fische einsetzen, die früher oder später viel zu groß für die AQ-Haltung werden.

Handelt es sich um eine kurzfristige Unterbringung oder um eine dauerhafte?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Feb. 2015)

Hi Joschi



Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Außer __ Sonnenbarsche solltest du in dem Becken nichts halten. Außerdem solltest du auch keine Fische einsetzen, die früher oder später viel zu groß für die AQ-Haltung werden.



die erste Aussage widerspricht da aber der 2. (da es ja keine Zwergsonnenbarsche a la Elassoma-Arten sein können weil schon 12cm werden es wohl Sonnenbarsche sein die ihre 25-30cm erreichen können (z.B. Lepomis-Arten) und dann folglich auch nichts in 1,5m Beckenlänge zu suchen hätten

MfG Frank


----------



## Joschiiie96 (23. Feb. 2015)

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Darum auch die zweite Frage, ob die AQ-Haltung kurz- oder langfristig geplant ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2015)

Einen __ Edelkrebs ? Der sollte mit den Bröckchen aufräumen.


----------

